# my goats wont eat the grass and brush



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

:shrug: do they have a prefernce? or could the brush be too large and they wont eat it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are the goats new to the area? They may be adjusting to new surroundings and not comfortable enough to eat the browse provided.
Also, if they are being too well fed close to home, they won't want to "work" for their food.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Didnt ou say on another post that these goats are pretty new to ya? They will eventually get used to thier surroundings & start scarfing that stuff down. Just be patient. 
When I first got my gals they had never seen tall green grass. I think they were in shock for several weeks before they figured out that it wasnt going to attack them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others ....if it is new to them.......give them a little time... and they will start munching away ...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, it just takes time. I got a couple of does from eastern washington. They had never seen grass or brush in their lives. They were in the desert and ate hay.
They stood around for awhile and watched the others eat before they figured it out.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

age of the goat matters. YOu have never given any specifics on your goats in any of your posts so I dont know what breed or ages they are.

Typically bottle fed kids dont get the hang of brush eating till much older. Dam raised kids might catch on sooner but only if raised in an environment where they see others eating brush and grass. 

Typically it takes till the goat is 6 months old or so before they natually take to eating anythign other then grain and hay if unexposed to it in a herd environment growing up.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Do you feed them anything in the morning or just turn them out in the pasture? They may not see the need in eating browse if they know that they are gonna be fed. Cut them off of the feed if they have browse and only offer free choice mineral all of the time and protien tubs and hay when they come in to bed down at night. Cut back the times and amount of feed till the evening when they are let in from the pasture. You need to wean the "barn babies" off the feed. They will get the message.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sealawyer has a good point.

seems odd to me! my goats love going out to eat. hopefully they'll overcome their fear


----------

